# Netmap, how to drop packet on interface



## dima2207 (Aug 29, 2013)

hi !
Hi!

Using as a basis the source bridge.c endpoint goes to the host. Like `./bridge -i igb0 -i igb0`.

I plan to drop the package before you will swap indexes interfaces thus want to achieve regulate the traffic that enters to the kernel. 
_[ gave up on attempted translation -- Mod. ]_

Please give an example of code that allows you to drop the packet on the network interface before it will swap the interface index. 

tnx! Thanks!


----------

